# what would you like to see from Tomb Kings?



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

many seem to think they may be around the corner.
What would you guys like to see when they do get re-done

I'd like to see a sphinx added to the list, i think that could be awesome


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

That would be cool.

For me nothing more than updated incantations/rules/ and items. The re-pricing of some units.

I think they are a fine army as far as choices, just that their outdated is their problem.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

re pricing of units and items and proviso's for marching also a few more special characters


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

sphinx would be interesting, they had one in warmaster after all


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently they are being introduced to the rumours thread. Of course, there's a lot of water to go yet.

Myself, they are personally the most full army out there. Other than updating the magic, points costs, and rules, I personally couldn't see much to upgrade them. Other than perhaps the introduction of deployment based rules (re. the Wood Elves free wood), such as an Obelisk which provides benefits similar to a Throne of Vines, I'd add nothing new.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

heavy horsemen which are actualy heavily armed and armoured, steed option for kings and princes, more magic wepons, plastic bone giant and tomb guard


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i think that the magic works how it is


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to see the range go more along the lines of the vampire counts,as in they dont look naked, want to see rags,helmets,armour etc


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't mind the "naked" look. It's hot in the desert, after all. I would like to see more khopeshes on the sprues, and plastic tomb guard would be pretty awesome. The biggest problem of the army is that you're paying about three points too many per infantry model. The magic does need to be re-evaluated, also, because it's way too easy to fail to cast an incantation and lose the ability for that particular wizard to cast more incantations that phase as it currently stands.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Robo land sharks with tank treads, laser eyes, missile pods on its fins and chainsaws instead of teeth. Thats the only thing that TK are missing in my opinion. This of course is inspired by ancient Egyptian hieroglyphic depictions of Osiris.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

As an alternative to a Screaming Skull Catapult, have a Mirror-Tower which functions more like a cannon, except it burns anything on the line with, say, a S5 flaming hit?


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

how do you fail to cast the rules are the same as they where in 7th so if some1 has told you otherwise they are a dirty cheat and need a good slap essentially tomb king magic is sick


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Something along the lines of that having a max casting power of 13 and able to cast about 3-4 incantation at most a turn, meaning that only 2 of those need to be stopped to effectively shut down a magic phase which is where your strength lies (Smited SCC's, for example).


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Many of my wants have already been mentioned (points drops across the book, plastic Tomb Guard)

However I'd like to see plastic Ushabti (£13 each is taking the p*ss), a new skeleton kit and perhaps a new catapault model.

I'd also like to see TK gain some staying power. In 7th TK were fairly solid in comparison to other units as they never broke, just gradually crumbled. Now with steadfast the units actually have significantly reduced staying power in comparison, so some benefit from being steadfast would be nice, or some other way of making them stay. Also the significantly increased attacks coming their way makes it much easier to crumble them as they all have low toughness and armour saves. The rumour of Kopesh and shield giving a 5+ ward would probably deal with this problem full stop.

Some serious hitting power would be nice as well. In the old rules this was not a problem, but given your opponent has twice the number of attacks, your extra rank of feeble, can't-fight-for-toffee skeletons isn't much help (though Tomb Guard aren't too bad now). Chariots need to be altered to actually make them worth taking as they are just rubbish under the new rules.

Honestly there's not much model wise or list wise that needs tweaking, just some shiney plastic models and some revisions and they'd be great!


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

in a 2k list full magic you can throw out 19 dice a turn in 8 incantations show me an army that can stop all that


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> in a 2k list full magic you can throw out 19 dice a turn in 8 incantations show me an army that can stop all that


Fighting Tomb Kings has NEVER been a case of shutting down their magic, but choosing which incantations to let through and which ones to stop. It's kinda what makes fighting them unique.

As to what I'd like to see: More plastics, more plastics, more plastics, and a way for chariots to survive today's ultra-cluttered battlefields.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Models, price and rules are probably the among the most "need" to be done on the Tomb Kings. I'm fairly new to Warhammer, and I will be picking up both 40K and Fantasy, when going through the list I was absolutely stunned by the beauty within the Tomb Kings. I agree with Sphinx and Obelisk, other than that, I have found them to be the most equipped to handle anything and the most formidable as a foe. 

So what does the Tomb King need? Save for the big three listed, I personally would like to see more of the background of the Tomb Kings, perhaps a novel or two, I haven't found one yet, so if there is one lemme know, other than that I am in agreement with the big three.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

there are 2 the nagash novels but they revolve around pre undead tomb kings at the moment


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually a thought has just occurred to me:

The list is pretty nice, I think we all generally agree on that. Why not then simply do what the did to the Dark Elves a few years ago and issue an update you could cut and paste into the book, and then all future reprints would have this included already, thus meaning GW can focus on just churning out some new plastic kits and then get on with the next "SPASS MAHREENS!!!!" book they're inevitably half way through writing.


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheese meister said:


> there are 2 the nagash novels but they revolve around pre undead tomb kings at the moment


Oh that's whats up, thanks.


----------

